# Penny Farthing



## eteson (Feb 7, 2016)

This is me, enyoing a old style bike ride this morning.


----------



## troy (Feb 7, 2016)

Bringing back turn of the century technology, very cool cruising, with a birds eye view, it looks like you can turn on a dime


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 7, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 7, 2016)

So awesome. Thanks for sharing the ride!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2016)

How do you get up on that?!


----------



## eteson (Feb 7, 2016)

The hardest part is not get up but geting down!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2016)

Cool.


----------



## Hien (Feb 7, 2016)

with the wheel so big, does it go faster ?


----------



## abax (Feb 7, 2016)

That ride looks trickier than a unicycle! How do you get
down without falling down??!!! The bike is really quite
elegant.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2016)

Interesting.. I wouldn't want to go very fast 


Elmer Nj


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 8, 2016)

Bravo!


----------



## eteson (Feb 8, 2016)

It is like riding a horse but witout brakes... 
It is not too difficult to ride if you do not get too much speed.
I do not know how fast it can go and i do not want to know!:rollhappy:


----------



## abax (Feb 9, 2016)

Very wise, Eliseo.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2016)

No brakes? Yikes


Elmer Nj


----------



## Heather (Feb 10, 2016)

Good thing we have helmets today, eh?


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 13, 2016)

Pretty cool


----------

